# Just Arrived 11/12/2007



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

We just checked into the hotel and they informed us we are the only guests here for BMW. Jonathan told me we would be alone but I wasn't sure what he meant. They are having training at the center for the instructors and specialists, so there are no customers or classes the next two days besides me. I hope that means more track time 

More updates to come.

I like the BMW coffee in the hotel room, it is labled "REV high octane blend, to get your engine running"


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

I wonder what the training is. We are going Friday. Guess we won't be alone.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> I wonder what the training is. We are going Friday. Guess we won't be alone.


Jonathan told me it was "BMW University" training, which is the internal BMW training department. He didn't say what they would be learning. It only runs Tuesday and Wednesday, so Friday should be back to normal. It's probably a good thing we are alone, my Dad is with me and he is 80, not as quick on his feet as he used to be, but he is very excited about it.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

There are a several new models on the way. . .


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

We had a great time, full story and pictures this weekend.


----------

